

Now Google is threatened with criminal action over Street View data theft - Uperte
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/409263/Now-Google-is-threatened-with-criminal-action-over-Street-View-data-theft

======
C1D
I doubt google will actually delete the data. It makes me angry to know that
google went into my neighbourhood and stole data of my neighbours that forgot
to protect their wireless or don't even know what that means.

~~~
walid
Since the article says:

Google had previously pledged to destroy all data collected in this manner -
but admitted last year that it had "accidentally" retained the additional
discs

Then Google will likely just delete the data since it only needs MAC addresses
and SSIDs.

------
walid
But this isn't data theft. It is more like suing someone for sexual harassment
because they looked at you while you were parading naked in front of everyone.

We currently don't have a Wi-Fi signal or setting that says "Do Not Take" like
the "Do Not Track" browser header so the matter of theft is an open case.

~~~
DanBC
Analogies suck, and this analogy is particularly poor.

The UK has laws, in statute and case. Google operates in the UK. Google should
ensure that they obey the laws of the land that they operate in.

It does not matter that you think the law is stupid or wrong. Obey it;
campaign to change it; or just don't operate here.

IT's a pretty weird case, but Google isn't particularly bad here. A few people
had a dumb idea and followed through; there wasn't suitable oversight to say
"this idea is dumb and probably illegal. Don't do it". They appear to be
trying to do the right thing, even if it's tricky. (Finding hard discs at
google is possible like finding a needle in a big bucket of needles.)

I agree that "data theft" is a stupid term. But that's what happens when
people link to god-awful UK "news"papers like the mail, mirror, sun, express,
etc.

~~~
walid
Although the analogy doesn't suck and while the article points out:

Google had previously pledged to destroy all data collected in this manner -
but admitted last year that it had "accidentally" retained the additional
discs

it looks like nothing more than a click-throughs generating headline by some
website.

